# Problems for a farang trying to sell land in Thailand



## MANGOJOHN

HI EVERYBODY I just worked out how to start a new post ! 

PLEASE HELP ME IF U CAN ... 

For YEARS I have been trying to sell my land in Thailand . It is horrible ...

Thai neighbours have taken out my sign .

They try to persuade people living there would not be a good idea ...." u need to know if u live here I have many many dogs ( 10 ! ) ...

Thai neighbour tried to buy the land at the amphur etc....by paying AFTER the exchange of contracts etc..." I will pay u after we finish the paperwork " !!!!

Thai neighbour said she will help us sell it BUT only if she gets 3 % AND using her price and NOT ours ..

Same neighbour tried to sell HALF the land to a " cousin in her family " ...THIS WOULD MEAN we lose half the money as selling the other half is totally impossible .

I just need to sell it so my new family is more comfortable etc...I have a beautiful 6 yr old daughter with my Thai wife .

Kind Wishes to u all ....


----------



## Song_Si

Hi

Beyond offering a little sympathy, I don't have advice, never having gone through a land selling process here.

Could you give a clue as to location that may prompt a response from people with experience in selling property.

Presuming/guessing it is in your wife's name - nobody she trusts enough to offer a commission to? And I don't mean family!

I cycle a lot round our province and have seen the same _For Sale_ signs for the last 18 months, which suggests that locally at least it is overpriced and/or people simply don't have the money to buy - I have been told it is difficult to get bank finance for bare land unless the buyer has other freehold land to use as security (?? answer anyone??); my partner recently bought a section but that is in a new subdivision and all seems quite clear-cut in that respect as the land titles office are involved in issuing the new title papers to her. 

Real Estate agents seem rare in many parts of Thailand, though there are many in the built-up cities esp tourist areas. To be honest I have not heard a single 'good news story' about real estate agents here, whether they be local or farang, just as likely to try to get one over the vendor. 

We have a former neighbour in Phuket trying to sell his house and he has a string of stories of deals falling through, a combination of dishonest salespeople and buyers without funds; recently they showed people through who seemed keen, came back for several visits, took measurements, photos etc, then - nothing. He saw them in a supermarket a few weeks later and asked why they had gone cold on the deal. they said they had bought elsewhere as had decided his six million baht asking price was too high. This was a surprise to him, as he was asking four point five million - the 'clever' agent had decided they were fools and he could pocket an extra one and a half million commission - on top of the 6% that had already been agreed to!


----------



## MANGOJOHN

Song_Si said:


> Hi
> 
> Beyond offering a little sympathy, I don't have advice, never having gone through a land selling process here.
> 
> Could you give a clue as to location that may prompt a response from people with experience in selling property.
> 
> Presuming/guessing it is in your wife's name - nobody she trusts enough to offer a commission to? And I don't mean family!
> 
> I cycle a lot round our province and have seen the same _For Sale_ signs for the last 18 months, which suggests that locally at least it is overpriced and/or people simply don't have the money to buy - I have been told it is difficult to get bank finance for bare land unless the buyer has other freehold land to use as security (?? answer anyone??); my partner recently bought a section but that is in a new subdivision and all seems quite clear-cut in that respect as the land titles office are involved in issuing the new title papers to her.
> 
> Real Estate agents seem rare in many parts of Thailand, though there are many in the built-up cities esp tourist areas. To be honest I have not heard a single 'good news story' about real estate agents here, whether they be local or farang, just as likely to try to get one over the vendor.
> 
> We have a former neighbour in Phuket trying to sell his house and he has a string of stories of deals falling through, a combination of dishonest salespeople and buyers without funds; recently they showed people through who seemed keen, came back for several visits, took measurements, photos etc, then - nothing. He saw them in a supermarket a few weeks later and asked why they had gone cold on the deal. they said they had bought elsewhere as had decided his six million baht asking price was too high. This was a surprise to him, as he was asking four point five million - the 'clever' agent had decided they were fools and he could pocket an extra one and a half million commission - on top of the 6% that had already been agreed to!


Hi mate ,

Thk u so much for ur sympathy , I live in Chiang Mai and the land is in a place called San Sai Noi just outside the centre of the city .

Perfect land in a housing estate for a family to buy towards building on , in an up and coming area .Close to all amenities ..

I never expected to get hostile treatment by the people nearby .

All I want is the 1.2 million Baht I spent ( years ago ) back to me ..

I even told the Estate Agents that I can " move a little bit " on the price as well , but to no avail .

I am an honest man and if any farang wants a genuine good deal they are welcome to contact so I can send them further details/ photos etc.. by e mail .

I sincerely hope my story is helpful to other Expats who think land is a good investment in Thailand .

I now know it would have been alot wiser to leave the 1.2 million Baht in my bank Account here and not " invest " in land ownership .

Kind Wishes to everybody here in Thailand .


----------



## joseph44

I don't know who the neighbors are, whether they are all Thai or also some farangs. 
But try to ad in a local farang-focused newspaper or on ThaiVisa.com or maybe even here. 

Whatever you do, do not mention the nasty neighbors!


----------



## Newforestcat

Hello, Mangojohn

As a Thai, I have been looking at bank's repossessed properties. There are loads of small plots in big cities like Chiang Mai. Assuming yours is in a developed new housing estate and quite a small plot; in my honest opinion, you might still struggle trying to sell it even without neighbours being that way. 

I went to Rayong with my English hubby. Whilst walking on the beach, he fell in love with a beach-front plot we saw. Unfortunately the for sale sign was quite old and the phone number was torn off. We then went to ask neighbours. We only managed to talk to one of them who basically told us that nothing was for sale around there and that living there would be bad for us. 
I don't know what happens to the plot. Frankly I do not want to live there right from the beginning.

Depending on who owns the land, if it is your Thai wife, maybe she should be the one dealing with the selling not you. If you can afford to build a small house or block of flats and do not need to get hold of 1.2 M Baht soon, I think you will get a decent enough return on the investment. But you should look if there is a good rental demand there first. Once the land is built on, no neighbours should want it. I think they want it to increase the size of their plot.

The other thing that might help as last resort, depending on a few factors, talk to the bank to remortgage it. I don't know if they will let you have as much as 1.2 M for it. You will never know if you don't ask. They might not give you a loan, but they might give it to your wife. Maybe get a written quotation in her name and if needed transfer the land to her. A small fee may apply. Then let the bank deal with selling it. If you know what I mean. 

Sadly land investment in most areas in Thailand is not for flipping to make quick sell and/ or good profits. It is already quite difficult to sell a home to buyers outside the community or town. 

Good luck.


----------



## Newforestcat

Mangojohn,

How big is your plot? In Rai or acres, please. Thanks! Is it Chanote?


----------



## Song_Si

Real estate in Chiang Mai
I had a look at the Bangkok Post Real Estate listings
While few of the CM listings are for bare land - with so many developed properties already on the market people may well choose to buy their house/condo that way. 
Some of the properties are being marketed by RE agencies, may be worth considering that option?


----------



## MANGOJOHN

Newforestcat said:


> Mangojohn,
> 
> How big is your plot? In Rai or acres, please. Thanks! Is it Chanote?


HI ,

The land size is 158 Land Wah , easily enough land to build 2 houses on if you wanted .

A few minutess walk from a new Primary School , in an upcoming area.

It is in an very quiet housing estate close to all amenities , only about 10 minutes by car to the City Centre .

The land was measured recently and a new Chanote made at the time by the Government Land Office .

I paid 1.2 Million Thai Baht a few years ago but because I need to sell so urgently for my family (I have a 6 year old daughter ) I will accept anything close to that .

If you are interested please feel free to ring me on 0066907 520 581 
anytime and I will send any further information ( photos etc...) you want by e mail .

Kind Wishes .


----------



## Newforestcat

Hi Mangojohn

Thanks for the info.

I will talk to my husband. I am not worried about the neighbour issues much (she says). I am not working at the moment. All my savings were lent to my family (same old story but due to an exceptional circumstance)! But my husband told me to look for a few plots for for rentals as retirement supplements. I will need to talk to him. If I had the cash in my account, I would have bought the plot off you after checking all title deeds, etc. I only live once, I don't mind helping someone else if I can. 

My husband is frankly quite grumpy  and takes an awful lot of time deciding on something. He should be in Thailand during Xmas and New Year. If he is keen, I will let you know. If you don't mind, please send me pics and more info to peung22 at yahoo com Thanks!

In the mean time, good luck and take care. 

Cheers

Dani


----------



## brianmarinus

Hi Mango John!
First of all-the 3% you are talking about,you have to get used to-thats normal in Thailand-and my advice-let the bank-or your wife take care of this,as they know how to get around and handle it.
Normaly I wood say-use your surroundings,friends and family-spread the words, and you will have a buyer in a few month.
People buy-not only for them self,but to children and old family members,or as investment.
Alot of thai people are poor-but dont count on it-alot have much more,then you ever dreamed about-thais,chineese,there is alot of people having much money-and a few % who have so much,that we can not even imagine-they say,28.000 individuals in Thailand,own 48% of all money in Thailand-wow!


----------

